# Handlebar question



## twinplanx (May 11, 2013)

I would like to be more comfortable on my "other" bike. Its a Pacifica with no suspension witch is fine. The thing I would like to change is the handlebar height, to more of a BMX style. I guess this is not a popular "fix" but it's what I want to do. I have another bike with a full suspension & disc breaks. It weighs a ton but I would not modify it.   
   So my question is actually a request. Are there any particular websites that anyone can recommend for this sort of thing? I assume all the cables & stuff would also have to be modified. I not sure I want to get to involved with a major project so simplicity & cheap are key words here.  
Thanx, Planx ;-)


----------



## MR. evil (May 11, 2013)

Let me see if I understand correctly. Your current handle bar is flat / straight or has very little rise to it, and you want to swap it out for one with a lot of rise similar to a bmx bikes handle bars.


----------



## twinplanx (May 11, 2013)

Yes


----------



## MR. evil (May 11, 2013)

Exactly how much rise do you want and how much are you looking to spend? I do think I have ever seen a MTB handle bar with more than two inches of rise, but I have also never looked for one.


----------



## twinplanx (May 11, 2013)

Not exactly sure. Just weighing my options at this point. I really do not like the crotch rocket effect of the current seat to handlebar ratio. I will have to measure, but I'm guessing even 2-3 inches will make the difference.


----------



## MR. evil (May 11, 2013)

Lots of options for 2" riser bars out there, I couldn't seem to find anything greater than that. If you let me know your price range and can post some links for you, or you can just check out any of the major bike Etailers (jensonusa.com, universalcycles.com, PricePoint.com & WheelWorld.com are my go to sites).


----------



## 57stevey (May 11, 2013)

If bars alone are not quite enough lift you could add a stem riser.


----------



## twinplanx (May 12, 2013)

Thank for the tips guys. I will look into these things. What about the cables and stuff? I doubt there is enough slack there to make up the difference...


----------



## MR. evil (May 12, 2013)

Another though crossed my mind....what size stem do you have? Most bikes come with 90mm to 110mm stems. Going to a much shorter stem with effectively reduce your reach and you won't feel as stretched out. Plus a shorter stem will feel less twitchy in the steering department. I am currently running a 70mm stem but have used a 50mm in the past.


----------



## twinplanx (May 12, 2013)

Is the stem the L shaped thing that juts the handle bars out about 2" from the forks? This may be only slightly more comfortable. Guess I 'm looking for more of a "cruiser" set-up...


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2013)

What kind of riding are you planning on doing with the bike?

Most likely you'll have to replace some cables if you make a big enough change.


----------



## twinplanx (May 13, 2013)

Mostly street, with the occasional foray into the woods ;-)


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2013)

You could use actual BMX bars, but your stem might have to be changed out to match the size of the bars.

I've also found a 5" riser bar that's billed as a MTB bar, but it seems kinda cheap...
http://www.amazon.com/Pyramid-Mountain-Riser-Handlebar-Steel/dp/B000AO7HDE


----------



## twinplanx (May 14, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I've also found a 5" riser bar that's billed as a MTB bar, but it seems kinda cheap...
> http://www.amazon.com/Pyramid-Mountain-Riser-Handlebar-Steel/dp/B000AO7HDE



Awesome, Thanx dude!! 
   Though, when you say "seems kinda cheap" sounds like "buyer beware"...


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Though, when you say "seems kinda cheap" sounds like "buyer beware"...



That's how I intended it.  A handlebar is not a component that you want to have a failure on.

That's not to say that it will fail, I've just never heard of the company.  I assume it's made out of the cheapest materials possible.  It is some sort of steel though, so it's probably not likely to fail.  It will be heavy though.  

Make sure your current stem has a 1" clamp, if not you'll have to buy a new one to fit this bar.


----------

